# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Ucayali destina S/. 400 mil para reactivación de piscigranjas y producción de pescado

## gpacheco

*Se espera producir 114 toneladas en cinco meses.*   _En Ucayali buscan preservar e incrementar_ _la población_ _de paiche_ _y otras especies_  *Pucallpa, abr. 05 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno regional de Ucayali asignó 400 mil nuevos soles a la Dirección Regional de la Producción para la reactivación de piscigranjas de instituciones públicas y privadas de la zona que se encuentran en desuso, informaron autoridades locales.  
Mariano Rebaza, director regional de la Producción, explicó a la agencia Andina que la iniciativa comprende la entrega de 400 mil alevinos de peces tipo paco y gamitana, así como alimento balanceado para la fase de engorde. 
“El objetivo es producir 114 toneladas en unos cinco meses en estas infraestructuras que están inoperativas, a fin de atender la demanda de la población de escasos recursos, a quienes llegará la producción a un precio módico”, manifestó. 
Señaló que el poblador amazónico tiene al pescado como elemento básico en su dieta, pero ante la poca producción en las lagunas y ríos de la zona para atender la demanda, el precio sube y se le dificulta su acceso a este alimento. 
Según refirió el funcionario, se espera reactivar cerca de 40 hectáreas de piscigranjas de instituciones como la Universidad Nacional de Ucayali, Colegio Agropecuario, entre otras, que actualmente no están funcionando. 
Destacó que esta iniciativa, que forma parte del Plan Anticrisis de Ucayali, busca dar un impulso a la seguridad alimentaria en todas las provincias del departamento (Coronel Portillo, Padre Abad, Atalaya y Purús). 
Paralelamente, Ucayali promueve la preservación y el incremento de la población de paiche (especie selvática) con una inversión de casi seis millones de nuevos soles, en proyectos en la laguna Imiría, además de la veda de la especie. 
Con ese fin, unas 14 comunidades nativas que viven en el entorno de la laguna de Imiría fueron acreditadas como comités de vigilancia y protección del paiche y otros recursos de este atractivo natural, a fin de evitar su depredación.Temas similares: Artículo: Reactivación de Agrobanco dará mayores recursos para mecanización del campo, afirma Minag Artículo: Región Amazonas destina S/.1.2 millones para estudios de biodiversidad Siembran 200 mil alevinos para incrementar producción de peces en Ucayali Gobierno reglamenta Compensaciones para la competitividad en el agro que destina US$ 600 millones Gobierno reglamenta Compensaciones para la competitividad en el agro que destina US$ 600 millones

----------

